# bad plants! ID? what to get instead...



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

so i bought 2 plants today. well. correction, i bought one, and the store owner threw in another one for free. unfortunately, i've found that one is not even an aquatic plant['cherry hedge?'], and i don't know what the other is. on another forum i was told it was a sort of 'corn plant.'

<img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b41/juliesgotagun/tank1.jpg">
disregard the fake plants, the two in the foreground are the ones i'm talking about.

<img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b41/juliesgotagun/tank2.jpg">
the "cherry hedge."

<img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b41/juliesgotagun/tank4.jpg">
mystery [corn?] plant.

what should i get? i have five tetras, and i want a plant that will thrive, but not grow too large [10 gal tank]


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I cannot positively ID that plant but i'm sure its not aquatic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

That is a species of Dracaena.....and its not non-aquatic.  Sorry! I got one for free from a place I ordered online and now its growing in a flower pot on the kitchen counter.  I'd take it out and plant it in a pot.

Plant choice depends on alot of things....mostly lighting (how many watts?), but also if you are willing to use fertilizers and carbon supplementation (either through co2 or Flourish Excel). With some plants its not necessary to use a carbon supplement, but always good.

How many watts are over your tank?


----------

